# My little soccer player



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

How cute.. Beautiful photos


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

too cute..


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my he is too cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great action pictures of your little athlete. He looks so happy in all the shots.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness.......he is absolutely gorgeous! Love the full face shot (and his Toy Story) ball.............


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Great pics - so adorable... he is a keeper! I love the kick action shot! Can you clone him for me?


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Oh my goodness.......he is absolutely gorgeous! Love the full face shot (and his Toy Story) ball.............


Hehe...since mommy is a big Disney fan, Chester gets lots of Disney stuff. He loves his Toy Story ball.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he is so cute!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

What a little doll. He can play on my soccer team anytime!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

awww!! He is just too cute!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great action shots! What a CUTIE!


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

Seriously... they are the cutest pics! Your boy is so handsome. Congrats


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

absolutely, ridiculously cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, Chester is a living doll!!!!!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks all! Chester loves the compliments.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We had a dog that LOVED to play soccer, but as he got bigger, he kept popping his balls. We finally got him this huge orange ball that was designed to be used by lion trainers. I'm not sure where my stepmom found it, but I did find this one:










It's called the Almost Indestructible Ball and it's only $10 at Petsmart.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> We had a dog that LOVED to play soccer, but as he got bigger, he kept popping his balls. We finally got him this huge orange ball that was designed to be used by lion trainers. I'm not sure where my stepmom found it, but I did find this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that's awesome! I kept seeing these huge balls at Target/Toys R US/etc and wanted to buy one for Chester but had to stop myself since they'd probably roll over him LOL. I'll definitely have to get one like that when he gets a little bigger. He'll probably love it.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Your pup is gorgeous. Great action pictures.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

OMG, Chester is adorable. I just wanna pick him up and squeeze him!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He is just too cute. Keep taking a million pictures every day - they grow so fast, you will treasure them so much


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love the pictures of your little Chester. The leg action shot is great. Keep the camera handy .... when he pops his toy story ball you want to get the little sad face he will make. I know when my two popped a few toy balls they just look at them like what happened. :-(


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

OMG Chester  
Smiley for you


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

OMG he is just too cute!
You'll have to prepare him for next months World Cup!
Loved looking at those pictures! It's a big dose of happiness in the morning!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Aww.. Chester is getting big already!! He is adorable and I love his fluffiness. I may need to invest in one of those balls to see how Hudson would react to it. Great idea!!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Chester is just too cute! I love the photos. 

Beware, the soccer ball obsession is a tough habit to break. Mad loves her soccer ball and every other soccer ball she sees, which is a bit of an issue when we go to my little nephew's soccer games!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Watch out, AIRBUD!!!! Chester is definitely going to be a great soccer star someday soon!

He is ADORABLE! Like Melissa said - LOTS and LOTS of pictures! I was going through mine of Molson last night and thought "that's it? that's all I have of him?". When you _think_ you've taken enough of him, take a few hundred more and then you can put the camera away!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

He is just to cute - I don't think that ball will last long - pretty soon those sharp teeth will pop it.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like he's getting ready to be the new Air Bud!


----------

